# Amazon & customs



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Has anyone ordered from places overseas like Amazon for instance?

How does customs handle book orders from Amazon?

How would they handle an electronic device, like the Kindle, for example?

Thanks


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone ordered from places overseas like Amazon for instance?
> 
> ...


I ordered books recently from Amazon (in UK) and on a book which cost about £25 they charged AED4 and for another purchase of slightly smaller value they charged AED2.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

I ordered a Canon 7D and some lenses, got walloped with 600dhs duty. Owch.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

so it looks like its a lucky packet then with customs ? ;-)


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Bought a book from Amazon France last yeard for 28 euros, didn't have to pay any customs fees.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I bought a DVD box set of True Blood from Amazon US and it was confiscated by AD customs! I went down to the central post office and eventually tracked down a man in a little office around the back with a draw full of risqué DVDs. I asked for it back and he handed it straight over, no problems no fees. It does seem to be subjective depending on who you deal with!


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I receive regular packages, mainly cd's but sometimes books and dvd's, from Amazon (UK) and have only experienced one problem when a package turned up about 2 months late with all the cd cases broken and dvd cases damaged and the discs themselves damaged.

I have never had to pay any custom costs.


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

How long does delivery take (on average)


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> I bought a DVD box set of True Blood from Amazon US and it was confiscated by AD customs! I went down to the central post office and eventually tracked down a man in a little office around the back with a draw full of risqué DVDs. I asked for it back and he handed it straight over, no problems no fees. It does seem to be subjective depending on who you deal with!


That was bad luck. Seems to be a bit of a lottery. I brought in True Blood through Dubai airport no problem (wacky series BTW).

Have often had books, DVDs sent via Amazon. Can only remember a couple of times having to go to customs, and once I think they made me wait while they looked at a DVD. But everything was handed over.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

RPG said:


> How long does delivery take (on average)


Couple of weeks, sometimes up to a month.


----------



## hadiesper (Sep 8, 2010)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone ordered from places overseas like Amazon for instance?
> 
> ...


I buy practically everything off amazon. Heres a tip. You can get a courier like Aramex to open an account in New york that you can ship electronics or anything to. And they will ship it back to UAE. The disadvantage you have to keep in mind is that whatever you buy from amazon, youll be charged U.S tax since they think you live in New york, then youll have to pay 5% tax in UAE as well since your shipping into UAE. The UAE tax is waived though if your receipt on the package is less than 1000AED.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Can someone please help with the following questions? I recently lost my iphone, so i am planning to buy one from a friend in the US but i have a few questions:

What is a good shipping service to use form US to UAE?
What would be the aprox. charge from customs/taxes upon arrival?
Will there be a problem with customs confiscating the phone?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hadiesper (Sep 8, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> Can someone please help with the following questions? I recently lost my iphone, so i am planning to buy one from a friend in the US but i have a few questions:
> 
> What is a good shipping service to use form US to UAE?
> What would be the aprox. charge from customs/taxes upon arrival?
> ...


Aramex is great im using it for all my electronics purchases in the US

customs is 5% of how much you paid in the US

customs wont confiscate the phone unless it contains explosives! lol! no but seriously you can get anything you want iphone, ipad, blackberry...etc..


----------

